
Shoptimize – Make Grocery Shopping Great Again - JTunis21
http://shoptimize.co
======
dang
> Sign up and we'll let you know when it's done

You can't put "Show HN" on landing pages/email signups. There has to be
something for people to actually play with. When it's ready, come back and do
a Show HN then. This is all in the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
bluewater
I use the mobile version of plantoeat.com and it's great to have it handy on
the phone and it sorts most items by category, i.e. produce. Also imports
ingredients from recipes you clip from the web. They don't offer any price
comparison so this could be interesting.

------
kleer001
Interesting. I wonder what the business model is. Advertising? Subsidy from
different stores? I would be interested to hear from the owners. What was the
inspiration and what problem does it solve?

But a few things. I don't see the real advantage of this over pen & paper &
talking.

How much on average could it help me save? Including travel time.

I don't know about anyone else, but my shopping lists are open to change
depending on what's available, in season, and how much time I have to shop.

